# 1898 Mead



## fat tire trader (May 4, 2013)

Hello,
I need a fork for an 1898 Mead. The problem is that I don't know what the fork looks like. Does anyone have one? I have an 1898 Mead catalog, but the catalog does not show the fork very well. You can see the catalog page below.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 4, 2013)

Oh man.  Trying to find the correct part from an artists interpretation again.  Now that's a mission.  I wish you the best of luck sir


----------



## dfa242 (May 4, 2013)

Here are some pages from the '98 Mead & Prentiss catalog showing the Ranger that might give you a little better idea of what you need.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 4, 2013)

Any chance your frame has that beautiful pin stripping ?  Damn, that's killer.


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2013)

this is probably your fork/bike....  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41079-Help-need-on-this-old-thing-Kelly-Bars


----------



## rlhender (May 4, 2013)

Anyone have a clear picture of this bike? I would like to see the stripe detail

Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (May 4, 2013)

bricycle said:


> this is probably your fork/bike....  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41079-Help-need-on-this-old-thing-Kelly-Bars



No my bike is different. It has an eccentric bottom bracket





Here is a thread that I started on my frame.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?37151-Frame-ID


----------



## fat tire trader (Dec 19, 2013)

I still need a fork...Does anyone have one that they can at least provide good pictures of?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I still need a fork...Does anyone have one that they can at least provide good pictures of?




Just posted, ask and you shall recieve: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41079-Help-need-on-this-old-thing-Kelly-Bars/page5


----------

